# Stainless Steel Fridge



## Tee (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a stainless steel fridge that I need to sell. It is only one year old and works perfectly. It has a door water and ice dispenser. It retails for 1400 but I'm looking for 750. Please contact me at 972-281-7449 if interested. I am in the Dallas area.


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jun 19, 2013)

Tee,

I think your post will be better suited on craigslist as folks that are browsing here are probably not looking to buy appliances.


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 19, 2013)

> folks that are browsing here are probably not looking to buy appliances.



Thinking the same thing.....local newpaper would probably be better than posting it here.

jeff.


----------

